# Help me identify my childhood bicycle



## psl (Aug 9, 2011)

I am trying to restore my bicycle I got for Christmas in 1963. It had been painted over and the head badge has been removed. The original color is red. I found a serial number on the lower left frame (refer to pics)...it is C325684 and the letters SE in a circle above it........I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT BRAND IT WAS , ETC, AND ANY OTHER INFORMATION FOR MYSELF....any help would be appreciated......THANKS, OLD TIMER TRYING TO RELIVE HIS CHILDHOOD


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 9, 2011)

The SE stamp ID's it as made by Snyder co. Most likely, it was either badged as a Rollfast, or A Hawthorne, (which were sold at Montgomery Ward's). It could be any of the many badges they sold bikes under over the years, but those two are the most common.


----------



## Barry's Bikes (Aug 14, 2011)

The frame looks to be a 5 bar hawthorne, the ghost left by the headbadge could be from the winged hawthrorn badge which has a horz. screw set rather than vertical set. Just my guess!


----------

